# Thunder Road gordonsville,va



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

well we had a really fast oval race last week but now it's time to show'em how to turn right. we're racin 1/12 scales and tc this saturday. check out www.thunderroadrc.com for more information. this winter t-road will host some large scale roadcourse races which are also listed on the site. one of which is jaco/smc snowflake race on january 21-22 practice to be held on january 20,05. this will definately be a treat! JACO/SMC has confirmed that there team will be here for this race in preparation for the Birds. you definately cannot get a better feel for the bird anywhere else b/c t-road just had last years Snowbirds carpet installed in our own super smooth facility.
we'll be gettin the groove on all winter so visit us for some of the fastest competition in the country. see ya there
Jesse Bean
www.thunderroadrc.com :wave:


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

here's the schedule for the large races planned thus far for the 05-06 season

December 10th: ARCOR State Race

January 6, 7 & 8: JACO/SMC Snowflake Oval Classic

January 19, 20 & 21: Road Course, details TBA

February 4th: ARCOR Birthday Bash

March 11th: ARCOR Race for the Green


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*One correction*

The schedule needs updating. Thats right; JACO and SMC now have their own classic races; and they're going to be barnburners! Thanks; Ernie P.  

January 6, 7 & 8: JACO/SMC Snowflake Oval Classic

January 19, 20 & 21: JACO/SMC Snowflake Road Course Classic

February 4th: ARCOR Birthday Bash

March 11th: ARCOR Race for the Green


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*JACO/SMC Twin Classic Races*

Two of the fastest races on the east coast; $1,000.00 in merchandise awards at each race; all on a fast and smooth carpet track. Details at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.  

January 6, 7 & 8: JACO/SMC Snowflake Oval Classic

January 20, 21 & 22: JACO/SMC Snowflake Road Course Classic


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

Here you are, Guys. Thanks; Ernie P. 

February 25: Oval 

February 26: Road Course (Sunday) 

March 4th: Oval 

March 11th: ARCOR Race for the Green (Oval) 

March 18th: Road Course 

March 25th: Oval 

March 26th: Road Course (Sunday)

Thunder Road opens at 9:00am for saturday races and sundays at 10:00am
Check out thunderroadrc.com for up to date info.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

road course racing this sunday check out thunderroadrc.com


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

Saturday, April 8th: Oval 
Sunday, April 9th: Road Course 

Saturday, April 15th: CLOSED 
Sunday, April 16th: Road Course 

Saturday, April 22nd: CLOSED: Coopers Dave Fenwick Memorial Race @ Coopers
Sunday, April 23rd: CLOSED: Coopers Dave Fenwick Memorial Race 

Saturday, April 29th: Oval 
Sunday, April 30th: Road Course 

Saturday, May 6th: Oval 
Sunday, May 7th: Spring Smoke Road Course Race (Big race) 

Saturday, May 13th: CLOSED: Coopers Gascar Race 
Sunday, May 14th: CLOSED: Coopers GASCAR Race 

Saturday, May 20th: Oval 
Sunday, May 21st: Closed 

Saturday, May 27th: Oval 
Sunday, May 28th: Road Course


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Racing all weekend!*

We're running all weekend at Thunder Road. Oval on Saturday and Road Course on Sunday. Directions, details, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. See you there! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

goin for 2? double feature weekend. halfway through with one record down on the oval one to go on the road, lol. what a tuff life! c-ya there. Layta, Jesse


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*04/09/06 race report*

My apologies; but it's late, I'm tired, and I have an early plane to catch. Plus, I couldn't find the Mains printout; so the details are a bit sketchy, right now. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Well, it was Sunday; Thunder Road; and road course. So, the only question was whether Jesse and his flying T2 would set another record, right? Well, try telling that to Eddel Veloso. 

Jesse dominated his first two heats; easily handling Eddel, Clint Withrow and Mack. In the third heat, Eddel seemed to have found something. He was all over Jesse's bumper; and finally slipped past when Jesse ran into traffic. Then, on the last lap, Eddel coasted to a halt two turns before the flag; leaving Jesse with the win. Clint seemed to have found something as well; as he was running faster than he had all evening. Mack was a distant fourth and wound up in the B Main for his efforts. 

Ben easily won all three of his heats; beating out Grey and Ernie Padgette easily; making his way into the A Main in the process. 

Mack stroked the B Main; as Ernie was having an off night and couldn't stay off the rails. Grey trailed in third. 

When the A Main started, Jesse Bean, as usual, jumped into a quick lead. Eddel slowly pulled in on him; pushing hard on every lap. Finally, Jesse made an uncharacteristic slip; nailing the wall hard and leaving Eddel with a five second lead. Jesse chased hard, but couldn't make up the deficit; winding up three seconds back. Clint ran faster than he had all night; pulling third in the bargain. Ben trailed in fourth. 

This is the second time Eddel has taken a race Jesse looked to have locked up. One thing is for sure; Jesse is going to be working hard, looking for a way to even things up.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

*yes Thunder Road Is Open On Easter Sunday For Road Course!*


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

*"SPRING SMOKE"*

Just a reminder here's the schedule for the next couple of weeks... 

Saturday, April 29th: Oval 
Sunday, April 30th: Road Course 

Saturday, May 6th: Oval 
Sunday, May 7th: Spring Smoke Road Course Race (Big race) 

last chance to get your cars setup for the "SPRING SMOKE" will be this sunday! Laytr, Jesse www.thunderroadrc.com gordonsville,va


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

this sunday is the last chance practice before may 7.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Spring Smoke*

This weekend will be your last chance to get dialed in before Thunder Road's next big race; the Spring Smoke road course race on May 7th. $500.00 in merchandise awards will be up for grabs in this last big road course event of the season!!!! We'll be running oval on Saturday and road course on Sunday, the next two weeks. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

up ttt


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

awesome weekend! i've never swapped the lead with one person so much, good job e.v.!


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Get it together!*

Whether you're an oval or a road course fan, it's time to start getting your stuff together! We're running the oval on Saturday; and the Spring Smoke road course race on Sunday. So, whatever your preference, you can satisfy it this weekend, at Thunder Road RC Speedway.

The Spring Smoke will be the last big road course race of this carpet season. $500.00 in merchandise awards *guaranteed*. Directions, details maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. Don't miss it. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Time to race!*

Doors open at 9:00 AM. It's time to race! Details, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Race results*

This past weekends racing at Thunder Road was a mixed bag; especially for the owner. The weekend got started with the Oval track on Saturday. After some quick consultation, the majority of the fast boys decided to run Stock Class, rather than SPEC NasTrucks. SPEC had been the big class the past few weekends; and with a thin field, the majority feeling was that the Stock cars needed exercise.

Big Clay managed to leave some vital bits and pieces at home; and he asked to borrow an L4 off the “For Sale” shelf. At the time, it seemed like an okay idea. Little did I know….

Throughout the heats, Big Clay was trying to get the L4 handling to his liking. Harold Ruckle, after missing the past few weeks taking care of domestic obligations, was uncharacteristically off the pace in his Hyperdrive; and I was thrashing around, trying to fix a bad “loose off” condition with my L4. That left Jesse Bean with an easy time of it. But, by the time the third heat was run, Clay, Harold and I were feeling a lot better about our cars; and looking forward to giving Jesse a run. No one else was in the hunt, so the Main looked to be a four-car contest.

At the buzzer, Jesse simply checked out. Harold had some sort of a problem and missed a couple of laps. Big Clay spun, no one else was close, and suddenly, there I was in second place. I remember thinking that I could probably hold off Clay; but that was about as far as things went. I spun in the middle of one and two, with the nose hard against the pipe. Well, at least I was out of the way, right? That’s about the time Clay arrived, with my loaner car. Why Clay was running so close to the wall is still a mystery; but the results were pretty predictable. After I finished collecting all of the bits and pieces, I had almost enough to start building a race car.

Jesse just breezed to the line, Clay nursed the L4 home without any one else getting in his way, and Harold recovered for third. A fun time, but I really have to rethink this loaner program thing. Just kidding, Big Clay. <g>

The Spring Smoke road course race on Sunday was much better attended, as the out of town crowd showed up to collect their share of the $500.00 purse. Despite my misgivings from the day before, Big Clay talked me into loaning him my spare TC4 for the race. I was too busy with the shop and running the computer to race myself; and there was no good reason to leave two good cars sitting on the bench, right? Little did I know…

The heats pointed toward some exciting racing in the Mains; as Jesse Bean spent all day running near the Stock TC record. Eddel Veloso seemed to be just a tick off his normally blazing pace; and Charlie Johnson was still working the teething problems out of his new T2. Clint Withrow just keeps getting faster and faster in his XXX-S; and Clay was looking pretty racy in his borrowed TC4.

In the 19-turn Class, Billy Spence was looking very strong with his T2. He and Jesse had some real battles in the heats, with Eddel and Jon Laster struggling to match their pace.

In the Stock Touring Car B Main, Mack Anderson managed to hold off a much improved Grey Flora, with Jason Smith trailing in third.

After the heats, Jesse Bean looked to have things all wrapped up with his T2; but some one forgot to tell Eddel Veloso the plan. Eddel had done some tweaking on his TC4; and when the A Main started he simply glued himself to Jesse’s rear bumper. At the buzzer, the two of them quickly started stretching a lead on Big Clay. Charlie Johnson was running in fourth, with Clint Withrow all over him. Eddel kept the pressure on, all the way to the finish; but Jesse ran less than three seconds off the track record to take the win. Eddel was exactly three second back in second. After doing a lot of position switching, Charlie Johnson managed to be in front of Clint Withrow at the finish. Big Clay turned in a fine performance in my spare car… until a wire came loose. By the time he got it fixed, the race was almost over; and he wound up fifth. Not a bad performance from an oval racer, Clay!

The TC 19-turn Main promised to be a real shootout between Billy Spence, Jesse Bean and Eddel Veloso; but Billy ruined it. When the race started, he simply checked out; leaving Jesse and Eddel to fight over second place. Billy turned in a spectacular performance to break Paul Lemieux’s lap record, set during the JACO/SMC Snowflake Classis roar course race, back in January. Jesse and Eddel did some swapping around, but Jesse was a lap up on Eddel for second at the finish.

As a special note, this was one race with no shortage of turn marshals. Plenty of spectators showed up to help out; and one lucky volunteer went home with an SMC 6 cell 4200 battery pack as a reward. Jaco, SMC and McAllister all donated much appreciated door prizes for the race, and we thank them for their generosity. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

This is an Invitation to the Thunder racers to come on up to Parkersburg,WV for some great asphalt racing on the 27th of May....it is both a trophy race and charity race combined....there will be raffle items from corally...x-ray....associated...parma....SMC...Jaco....eXpress motorsports...Traxxas...

check out www.ovrccc.com Anyone who knows Jack or Brian from Jaco/SMC will let you know our shop is a good one and we are promoting this race. Ray Darroch and Danny Hartman and Mike McBride will be among those racing there

Jim


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thanks, Jim*

Jim; I'll put the word out at TR. How about some info on the track? What's the run line, etc? What classes? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Coopers*

Thunder Road will be closed this weekend; so all our racers can head down to Coopers and run outdoors, under the lights. But, we'll be back racing carpet Oval on Saturday, May 20th.

The following weekend, we'll run Oval on Saturday, May 27th and Road Course on Sunday, May 28th. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Double Header Weekend*

Don't forget next weekend, May 27th and 28th, will be a double header weekend at Thunder Road RC Speedway, in Gordonsville, Virginia. We'll be running the oval on Saturday; and the Road Course on Sunday. Thunder Road will open at 9:00 AM on Saturday, and 10:00 AM on Sunday for practice. Racing will begin at 3:00 PM both days.

Whether you prefer to just go fast and turn left, or enjoy the challenge of Thunder Road's large and sweeping carpet road course, you'll find what you're looking for this weekend. Details, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. See you there! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Memorial Day weekend*

There will be racing galore at Thunder Road RC Speedway, this weekend. We'll be racing oval on Saturday, road course on Sunday. Get the details at thunderroadrc.com. Get the honeydo's done in the morning, race the afternoon and barbecue at night. What a great way to spend the holidays.

And please don't forget we will be closed on Monday, to join all the rest of you in honoring the sacrifices made by our veterans, down through the generations. Please join in honoring their treasured memory. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey Ernie/Jesse,

I plan on driving up to Gordonsville do some Touring Car racing again on Sunday the 28th with my new T2. Trying a new setup that matches one sponsored Xray driver. I'm sure all of the regulars will be there for some stock action.

-CJ


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Oval and road course*

Like to go fast and turn left? Or do you like to tip toe around the twisty bits and blast down the stright parts? Whichever form you prefer, we'll be running this weekend at Thunder Road; Oval on Staurday; Road Course on Sunday. We'll open at 9:00 on Saturday and 10:00 on Sunday; with the racing action starting at 3:00 PM both days. Come join us for a couple of days of great racing. Detials, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Oval results; road course pending*

The Thunder Road oval crew had a fun day of racing on Saturday. Some intense racing; some racers with much improved performances; and no one ate the boards to any serious extent.

Joel White and Harold Ruckle dominated their respective heats; with neither one seriously challenged. Joel had been at the edge of the fast group in previous performances, but was looking distinctly stronger this time out. Harold Ruckle had done a fast change from Stock to SPEC NasTruck, since the SPEC Class has been the dominate class as of late; but managed the switch without losing any of his customary speed. Charlie Johnson (CJ) was having a good weekend, running hard; and Calvin R. had his new truck hooked up and capable of running some fast laps. Ernie Padgette also had a new truck and was looking racey. Robbie Bingler and Steve Walker were fighting various handling woes; but looked capable of getting to the front when they had a clear shot.

The B Main was all Mike Ruckle. Crashes took out the main competition; leaving Mike all alone at the bell. Calvin ran some very fast laps; but couldn't string enough of them together to challenge.

The A Main featured the first head to head matchup between heat winners Joel White and Harold Ruckle; with little to choose between them. CJ trailed closely all the way, unable to close on the flying pair. Ernie was shunted into the wall early on; leaving him limping with two broken wheels. Harold ran hard, but was an occasional tenth off the pace; and that was all Joel White needed. Joel ran a clean and fast race; ending with a bit less than a lap on Harold at the line.

The road course racers take to the track on Sunday; and are looking forward to another fun day. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road rcaing this weekend*

We'll be running the road course on Saturday; and the oval on Sunday. Details, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

*Sue Rickman's Benefit Race*

Rain outside, _HOT_ racing inside! The last saturday road course race for June was tons-of-fun with the Vigilanty and the Demon Dog, aka *Banana Boy*, in attendance adding their TC3s to the carpet track here at Thunder Road in Gordonsville. Carpet was fast and so was Jesse with a few high 8-sec laps. The competition was great but the attendance could have been much better. The Next (_SAT._) TC race is 22 July and it's going to be BIG !! Check out http://www.thunderroadrc.com/ and look for the *Sue Rickman Benefit Race *flyers on the home page. Its a worthy cause AND as always, should be lots of heavy competition to cut your teeth on. Plan ahead, see you there! *Questions or Comments: [email protected] 
(540) 832-3318
(540) 439-6085



*


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Slight correction*

Actually CJ, we'll be running this weekend; both road course and oval. So, every one will have a chance to tune up before the big Sue Rickman Benefit races on the 22nd and 23rd. But you're right about it being for a good cause. This is a chance for us all to pitch in and help a fellow racer in need; and have fun doing it. Thanks; Ernie P.  

July 8th (Saturday): Oval
July 9th (Sunday): Road Course

July 22nd (Saturday): Sue Rickman Benefit Road Course Race
July 23rd: (Sunday): Sue Rickman Benefit Oval Race


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Racing this weekend*

Thunder Road RC Speedway will be racing this weekend. Oval racers will run Saturday; and Road Course racers on Sunday. These will be the last races before the Sue Rickman Benefit Races on July 22 (Road Course) and 23 (Oval). Check out the details at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Sue Rickman Benefit Races*

Thunder Road RC Speedway, in Gordonsville, VA, will be running the Sue Rickman Benefit Races on July 22nd (Road Course) and July 23rd (Oval). We're putting up $250.00 in merchandise certificates for each race; and all entry fees will go directly to Tim Donley, to help with his mother's (Sue Rickman) cancer treatments. We have some great race sponsors lined up, with plenty of door prizes, and we'll be auctioning some nice hardware; all to assist a fellow racer in need. This is a chance to help out with a great cause; and have fun doing it! Directions, details, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

big crowd this weekend with big names. c-ya there


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

the list is growing. for the road and oval races this weekend


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Time to race!*

The Sue Rickman Benefit Races at Thunder Road RC Speedway, in Gordonsville, VA, will be run this weekend. Road Course on Saturday and Oval on Sunday. Details are at thunderroadrc.com. Time to race, guys! Let's go! A great cause and a great way to donate. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Sue Rickman Benefit Race Reports*

The Sue Rickman Benefit Races were run at Thunder Road in Gordonsville, VA, this past weekend. Attendance was disappointing, considering the charitable nature of the events; but the racers who showed were rewarded with some great racing and some great door prizes, courtesy of sponsors Team Associated, B-Main Motorsports, BMI, Darkside, EAMotorSports, Irrgang Racing Service, Integy, JACO, J&D Machine, McAllister, R/K Racing Products, SMC, Tekin, Trinity and Voodoo Cells. Not to mention a big pile of money; $250.00 in awards each day! Smaller items were used as door prizes (And there were a bunch of those; every one went home with a handful.) and larger items were auctioned. The generosity of the racers was evident, as plenty of extra raffle tickets were sold; and the bidding was spirited for the larger items. Anything left at the end of the day will be shipped to Tim Donley for his on line raffle.

The Road Course race was held on Saturday. All the Thunder Road regulars welcomed Raymond Darroch, the newest of the JACO/SMC team drivers, to Thunder Road. Ray promptly returned our hospitality by turning his 19-Turn Touring Car Class heat races into a procession. Ray had his Corally hooked from the first few laps; and no one could touch him. Jesse Bean and Scott Gregory took turns trying, but neither one had anything to offer Ray. Steve Simmons seemed to have an edge in the opposite heat races, while Charlie Johnson (CJ) and Harold Ruckle (in a borrowed car) took turns trying to get past. By the time the qualifier dust settled, Ray had TQ with a blistering 36/5:02.52.

CJ and his T2 bested Harold Ruckle in the B Main in a close finish. Harold’s excuse for his second place was that he was afraid of bending the track owner’s FT TC4; but we all know the owner is a pussy cat, despite persist rumors of bodies buried in the nearby woods.

Jesse Bean finally recovered the handle on his T2; and he was all over Ray Darroch at the start of the A Main. Scott Gregory and Steve Simmons lurked just behind, locked in their own battle and hoping Jesse and Ray would take each other out. Ray kept his cool; and as he started inching out a lead, Jesse smacked the wall. One mistake was all Ray needed. He ran a near record pace to the end. Jesse could match Ray’s pace for a few laps; then he would slip a few tenths worth and Ray slowly eased away. Less than a lap separated the two at the flag, as Ray ran a 36/5:05.16. Scott and Steve ran a good race; with Scott (in his new IRS chassis’ed TC3) besting Steve at the end; again, by less than a lap.

Ray Darroch showed what a class act he really is by donating most of his first place money to the Sue Rickman Benefit Fund. A good day of racing for a great cause.

-----------------------------------------------------
Sunday was Oval; and the Thunder Road regulars turned out to support the cause. The racers were evenly divided between SPEC and Stock Classes. Qualifying in the SPEC Class featured a series of close races between Joel White and Steve Walker (Beach); with Harold Lam keeping them honest and Ernie Padgette trying to stay out of the way. Joel took TQ with 51/4:00.41.

The Stock Class featured some of the fastest and closest racing seen in a long time. Clayton Anderson (Big Clay) and Harold Ruckle were wheeling their Hyperdrives; with Jesse Bean in a Maverick and Steve Nelson (Seven) driving his KSG/RIP hybrid. They were locked in a struggle all night; with all four cars turning almost identical times, lap after lap. And those times were at, or near, a record pace. Any one of the four could, and in fact did, lead at any time. Jesse trailed most of the evening, but got the tweak right in the third heat; setting TQ with a 53/4:01.15.

The SPEC Main was more of the same; with Joel and Beach fighting it out for the lead and Ernie Padgette fighting an oddly slow chassis setup. Joel and Beach stayed within a second of each other right to the buzzer; with Joel leading by less than two tenths at the end.

The Stock Main featured a suddenly faster Jesse Bean; as he had tweaked his Mav right on the edge of loose and fast. He grabbed the lead at the start and ran like a thief; until he finally lost it between one and two. Seven, Harold and Big Clay all slipped past; leaving Jesse to fight his way back to the front. Jesse looked capable of doing it, but he got in too much of a hurry and bumped Harold trying to get past in turn four. That put Big Clay into a lead he held to the end, with Seven hanging on to his rear bumper and looking capable of going past at any time. Harold grabbed third and Jesse took fourth. Any one of the four could have taken this very close and competitive race.

The attendance could have been better; but the racing couldn’t have been much closer. Maybe the charitable nature of the day filtered over to the racing. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

I am glad to see that Ray was welcomed so well at this fine facility as it will become his second home track........his fellow racers from the Pitsburgh area will miss having Ray around but I know he will be a fine addition to the Thunder Road facility....You guys have gotten yourself one heck of a fine racer and ambassador

Jim
AB Charles Hobby Shop


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

yeah i'm gonna play hell catchin that guy  c-yall sunday


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Racing at the Troad*

We'll be running this weekend at Thunder Road RC Speedway, in Gordonsville, VA. Details, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com.

We're running Oval on Saturday and Road Course on Sunday. Don't forget we're on an abbreviated summer schedule; open at 09:00 on Saturday, race at 11:00; open at 10:00 on Sunday, race at 12:00. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

fun run today anticipatin funner runnin tomorrow on the road coarse.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Time to go!*

Road Course on Saturday; Oval on Sunday. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Carpet Season is close!*

Its getting close to carpet season! Time to dust off the electric stuff, and start hunting setups. Here's the schedule for September. Details, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Saturday, September 2: Weekly Race (Oval) 
Open at 09:00; race at 1:00 
Sunday, September 3: Weekly Race (Road Course) 
Open at 10:00; race at 2:00 

Saturday, September 9: Closed 
Sunday, September 10: Closed 

Saturday, September 16: September Shootout (Road Course) 
Open at 09:00; race at 3:00 
Sunday, September 17: September Shootout (Oval) 
Open at 10:00; race at 3:00 

Saturday, September 23: Closed 
Sunday, September 24: Closed 

Saturday, September 30: Weekly Race (Oval) 
Open at 09:00; race at 1:00 
Sunday, October 1: Weekly Race (Road Course) 
Open at 10:00; race at 2:00


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*September Shootout*

On the weekend of September 16/17, Thunder Road RC Speedway, in Gordonsville, VA, will (depending on your point of view) celebrate the end of the summer racing season, or the beginning of the fall racing season. Either way, the September Shootout will be the place to be, in Virginia. On Saturday, the 16th, we will run the road course; and we’ll run the oval on Sunday, the 17th. Opening on Saturday will be at 9:00 AM; and racing will begin at 3:00 PM. Opening on Sunday will be at 10:00; racing at 3:00.

Road course classes will be 1:10 TC, Stock and 19-Turn; and 1:12 Scale Stock. Oval classes will be 1:10 ARCOR SPEC, Stock and 19-Turn Open.

Entry will be $25.00 for the first Class; $10.00 for additional class(es). Awards will be $250.00 in merchandise awards (Ernie Bucks) each day.

Details, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Carpet Call!*

Time to get the carpet cars ready, Guys. The September Shootout is ready to run; and so are the racers. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*2006 *Provisional* Fall Schedule*

Below is the *provisional* fall schedule for Thunder Road. Let me know if you see any conflict with PREVIOUSLY scheduled races. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Thunder Road Fall 2006 Schedule

Saturday, September 30: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, October 1: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, October 7: Road Course
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, October 14: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, October 15: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, October 21: ARCOR State Championships (OVAL)
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, October 29: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, November 5: Road Rash 2006 (Road Course $ Race)
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, November 11: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, November 12: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, November 19: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, November 25: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, November 26: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, December 2: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM
Saturday, December 9: 2006 Virginia Oval Championships (ARCOR)
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, December 17: Road Course (RWB $ Race)
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, December 23: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, December 30: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road Fall 2006 Schedule*

Well guys; no one has indicated any conflicts; so we'll go with the schedule, just as previously posted. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Thunder Road Fall 2006 Schedule

Saturday, September 30: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, October 1: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, October 7: Road Course
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, October 14: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, October 15: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, October 21: ARCOR State Championships (OVAL)
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, October 29: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, November 5: Road Rash 2006 (Road Course $ Race)
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, November 11: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, November 12: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, November 19: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, November 25: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, November 26: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, December 2: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM
Saturday, December 9: 2006 Virginia Oval Championships (ARCOR)
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, December 17: Road Course (RWB $ Race)
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, December 23: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, December 30: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*2006 ARCOR State Championships Race*

Next Saturday, the 14th, will be the last chance to run the oval, before the ARCOR State Championships on October 21st. If you need setups, this will be a great time to do your testing. We hope to see you there. Details, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Saturday, October 14: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, October 15: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Saturday, October 21: ARCOR State Championships (OVAL)
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

Any plan on having some more On-road races on Saturdays?


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Response to jt6*



jt6 said:


> Any plan on having some more On-road races on Saturdays?


 Last Saturday was the last for a wile; until January, anyhow. We will have a pretty big road course race in January; and it will probably be a Saturday. Most of teh road course racers seem to prefer Sundays. I hope you will join us. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Practice for ARCOR State Championships*

Plenty of action this past weekend, as people were looking for setups for the 2006 ARCOR State Championship Race on October 21st. To help those who still need setups, Thunder Road will be open for practice on Friday night, October 20th, starting at 6 PM. Details, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. Be advised some of the local boys were looking pretty sharp. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

Ernie P. said:


> Last Saturday was the last for a wile; until January, anyhow. We will have a pretty big road course race in January; and it will probably be a Saturday. Most of teh road course racers seem to prefer Sundays. I hope you will join us. Thanks; Ernie P.


Yepp, will probably have to wait till the next Saturday race though. With the 3pm start time on Sundays and over a 4 hour ride back to NC it would make it tought to do on a Sunday. 
Am interested in the January race though I will watch for a date. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Let me know when your going John.. I'll take the trip and I'm sure Anthony and Brandon will too.. Great place there and heck I still got to collect on Unrath there..Right Ernie..LOL

Ernie.. Also thanks for the hook up with Jesse he's a great guy and driver,Now we get to come back to him turf and play some more.. He was saying he just changed layout..sounds good..See ya real soon...


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*John Tag*

Sounds good, Tag Man. We're looking forward to seeing you guys again. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

John Tag said:


> Let me know when your going John.. I'll take the trip and I'm sure Anthony and Brandon will too.. Great place there and heck I still got to collect on Unrath there..Right Ernie..LOL
> 
> Ernie.. Also thanks for the hook up with Jesse he's a great guy and driver,Now we get to come back to him turf and play some more.. He was saying he just changed layout..sounds good..See ya real soon...


Will let ya know John. I think Mark will come with me too.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Oval Practice*

Don't forget, we will be open on Friday night, starting at 6 PM, for any one wanting to practice for the ARCOR State Championship Race on Saturday. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Race Report*

2006 ARCOR State Championships Race Report

The 2006 ARCOR State Championships race was run at Thunder Road RC Speedway in Gordonsville, VA on October 21st. $250.00 in merchandise awards (Ernie Bucks) and a large box of door prizes from JACO, SMC, Associated, McAllister and Trinity apparently wasn’t enough to draw the racers inside from what could only be described as a glorious fall day. Still, those racers that did show were all fast (with the possible exception of the track owner, who tends to struggle at times) and serious. The low turnout didn’t affect the racing action, which was close and competitive all day long. The racers all voted to run Stock Class, rather than divide into smaller groups.

The A Main was the property of Jesse Bean. After getting dusted in the first qualifier, Jesse had tweaked his Maverick chassis and apparently found the handle; as he won his other two heats easily. Jesse ran in front the entire way, although Joel White and Quinn Frazier (who had looked very strong in his own qualifiers) managed to stay on the same lap. Harold Ruckle threatened, but parked his Hyperdrive early on; leaving the first three cars to run in close tandem the rest of the way. In a remarkably trouble-free run, Joel and Quinn held onto Jesse’s bumper, but couldn’t mount a serious challenge. In the end, only three seconds separated the first three spots.

The B Main featured an even closer race, with, yet again, three cars staying lined up for most of the race. Steve Nelson led easily in the beginning, but began to slow as the race neared the end. The final laps featured a last minute charge by Charlie Johnson, as he set his sights on Steve’s slowing Darkside entry. Track owner Ernie Padgette looked quick at times with his KSG entry; but as the race wore on, couldn’t maintain the mental concentration to challenge the leading pair. A slip here, and a wide line there, was all it took; as first Steve and then Charlie lapped him in the final minute of the race. With Steve slowing, and Charlie trying to find a safe way past, all three cars wound up running nose to tail again for the last few laps, with Ernie P. thinking hard about trying to unlap himself. Discretion proved the better part of valor, as he backed off to allow the leading pair to decide the outcome without outside interference. On the next to last lap, Charlie finally slipped past to take the win; with only two tenths of a second between them at the end.

The low entry didn’t affect the enthusiasm of the racers or the quality of the racing action. The newly revised layout of the oval course was unanimously approved as an improvement, and everyone agreed the fall racing season was off to a good start. Hopefully, some of the missing faces will reappear as the weather cools. The revised road course will be in use next weekend; as the tippytoe crowd starts working up to the Road Rash Race on November 5th. That race will feature an “RWB” Class. RWB means “run what ya brung”. If it’s 1:10 Scale, has 5mm of ground clearance, maximum of six cells, bring it on! Any motor, any chassis, any body and everybody. 

Sunday, October 29: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, November 5: Road Rash 2006 (Road Course $ Race)
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM


----------



## Jim Rufiange (Jan 15, 2003)

Hope to make it for some on-road racing this Sunday.


----------



## BigClay (Dec 14, 2001)

Hope you can make it up Jim.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Road Rash 2006*

We'll be running the road course the next two weekends. Now's the time to get set up for the Road Rash 2006 Race on November 5th. The race lineup will include an RWB Class. If it's 10 Scale, maximum of six batteries, with 5mm of ground clearance, it's legal! Pan cars; mod motors; Can Am style bodies; whatever you like. So drag out your hottest stuff and head for Thunder Road. $250.00 in merchandise awards; door prizes and a new road course layout. Details, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. See you there. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Sunday, October 29: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, November 5: Road Rash 2006 (Road Course $ Race)
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Race Report*

October 29, 2006 Race Report

The newly revised road course was in use on Sunday; and the unanimous opinion of the racers was that the 13 turn layout was awesome. The main activity seemed to be centered on finding setups for next weeks Road Rash Race; with the actual racing a secondary activity. Various incidents, typically involving walls and pipes, sidelined a few cars as every one seemed to be looking for the edge of control and speed.

With everyone running 1:10 Touring Car Stock Class, the action got underway on a beautiful fall day. Kenny Yo easily dominated his heat races, leaving Ed Meadows and Oliver Campbell fighting for second. The main action was in the second group of racers, as Eddel Veloso and John Pritchett took turns dominating, with Mack trailing. Eddel took the first heat; John set a new TQ in the second; and Eddel responded with yet another TQ in the third heat.

In the A Main, John Pritchett ran a new TQ pace of 28 laps in 5:06.89. John’s only problem was that Eddel Veloso was sitting two laps out in front of him; with a blistering 30 laps in 5:04.21! Mack and Kenny Yo trailed. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Road Rash 2006*

Time to get it together, guys. Road Rash 2006 will be run Sunday at Thunder Road RC Speedway, in Gordonsville, VA. Details, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. 

$250.00 in merchandise awards; lots of door prizes; a brand new 13 turn road course layout; and a chance to run the baddest things in your parts boxes. Thats right, we're going to run the normal 1:10 Scale TC's in Stock and 19-Turn; but we're also running an "RWB" Class. For the RWB Class, if its 1:10 Scale, maximum of six batteries; and has 5mm clearance, it's legal!! PERIOD! 

So drag out the swoopy bodies; your hottest motors; tear off the weights; go to work with the scissors; and let's find out who can get the power to the ground, or learn to fly low! Doors open at 10:00; racing at 3:00. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Road Rash Race Report*

Road Rash 2006 provided a fun day of racing at Thunder Road RC Speedway on November 5th. An early decision by the racers led to a concentration on the Stock Touring Car Class; and the action was on. Eddel Veloso and Arvin Nano dominated their respective heats. Neither was seriously challenged, and we were all looking forward to seeing how they would fare when they met in the Mains.

The B Main featured a tight race between new racer Edwardo Meadows and Carl Burkhart. Carl lead early on, but starting slipping as the race wore on. Edwardo slipped past around the three minute mark, and then started easing away. Michael Burkhart, also running his first race at Thunder Road, chased hard but crashed out late in the race. In the end, Carl wasn’t able to close the gap, and wound up trailing Edwardo by two laps.

The A Main featured the showdown we had all been anticipating; Eddel and Arvin swapping paint for the marbles. Unfortunately, Eddel wasn’t in the mood to play. At the start, he jumped into a quick lead, and simply kept on keeping on. Charlie Johnson had looked capable of challenging; but various car problems had dropped him from two of the heats. His Main run lasted only three laps before he was again sidelined by a battery problem. Mack Anderson and John Pritchett were both capable of running very fast laps, but neither was consistent enough to stay in touch with the leaders. They had a good race against each other, but slowly dropped back. Mack led John for most of the race, but fell behind late, finally finishing a lap behind in fourth place.

Eddel didn’t have much of an edge on Arvin; but he kept on using it. One or two tenths a lap; and it added up to half a lap when the bell sounded. Arvin kept hoping for a slip by Eddel, but it never happened. A good race for Eddel; and a solid performance by Arvin. $250.00 in merchandise awards, and door prizes from Team Associated, JACO, SMC and Trinity ensured every one went hope happy.

We’ll be running the oval on Saturday, November 11th; and the road course again on Sunday, the 12th. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

good job guys...... but that was last week. lets see what u can do this week, BETTER BRING IT!


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

alright..... it's together..... still gotta paint a body though.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Jesse Bean*

Mrs. Bean's little boy Jesse is feeling racey, is he? Well, come and get him, guys. But you'd better be on your game. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*2007 JACO/SMC Snowflake Classic races*

The dates have now been confirmed; and the 2007 JACO/SMC Snowflake Classic (Oval and Road Course) races will be run on January 13 (Oval) and 27 (Road Course). More later. These will be the two biggest races of our season, so please help spread the word. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

The guys from up here in Pittsburgh will be making the trip down for the Snowflake race....AB Charles/Beaver crew comin down to race with Ray Darroch..aka Jacks adopted son......hehehehe

Jim


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*2007 JACO/SMC Snowflake Classic races*

We'll be happy to host the Pittsburgh crew. But, if you're planning on taking on Ray, on his home track, you might want to swing by for some practice between now and then. We're running the road course this Sunday. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

Ernie P. said:


> We'll be happy to host the Pittsburgh crew. But, if you're planning on taking on Ray, on his home track, you might want to swing by for some practice between now and then. We're running the road course this Sunday. Thanks; Ernie P.


Well we still believes Rays hometrack is still the one in Beaver but more than willing to play on his new turf...hehehe.....Hopefully he will be easy on the ole home boys....lol. Besides i dont do the racing ..just own the team and really just wanna mess with Jack's Maseratti... :dude:


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Jack's Maserati*



CrashTestDummy said:


> Well we still believes Rays hometrack is still the one in Beaver but more than willing to play on his new turf...hehehe.....Hopefully he will be easy on the ole home boys....lol. Besides i dont do the racing ..just own the team and really just wanna mess with Jack's Maseratti... :dude:


 Oh well; in that case, come on down! <g> Most of the time, I don't drive on big race days, either; but I'm betting my kids can whip your kids!

Seriously, we'd be happy to play host for you guys. Let us know if there's anything you need. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Racing all weekend!*

We'll be running the oval on Saturday; and the road course on Sunday. Details, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Saturday and Sunday*

The oval course will be in use for a practice day on Saturday; but we'll be racing on the road course on Sunday. We hope to see you there. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Racing!*

We'll be racing the road course on Saturday; oval on Sunday. Come join in the fun! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road Schedule*

Below is the schedule for Thunder Road for February and March. We'll be running one big Oval and one big Road Course Race in March; I just haven't settled on (hopefully non-conflicting) dates. Whatever we're running on Saturday, the track will be set up for practice during the week. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Saturday, February 3: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Sunday, February 4: Closed
Something about a football game?

Saturday, February 10: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Sunday, February 11: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Saturday, February 17: Road Course
Open 9:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Sunday, February 18: Oval
Open 10:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Saturday, February 24: Oval Birthday Bash
Open 9:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Sunday, February 25: Road Course Birthday Bash
Open 10:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Saturday, March 3: Road Course
Open 9:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Sunday, March 4: Oval
Open 10:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Saturday, March 10: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Sunday, March 11: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Saturday, March 17: Road Course
Open 9:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Sunday, March 18: Oval
Open 10:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Saturday, March 24: Oval
Open 9:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Sunday, March 25: Road Course
Open 10:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Saturday, March 31: Road Course
Open 9:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM

Sunday, April 1: Oval
Open 10:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

Like the earlier 2pm start times, gets me back home a little sooner, Thanks!

Lets hear some details on the "Birthday Bash" races... who's birthday and what are we going to bash?!? lol

TOUGH LUCK; as I was loading up my car to head to Thunder Road this morning all of a sudden my home's heater motor started weasing and sputtering and then ceased running! $309.00 later around noon I could rest easy again with warmth restored. Maybe the RC spirits will allow me to return next weekend...?


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

Ernie,

When are you returning from the Left Coast? Need more race news!


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Birthday Bash*

Next weekend, we'll be running the Birthday Bash. We'll run the Oval part on Saturday, and the Road Course end on Sunday. We're celebrating Thunder Road's tenth birthday; and the owner's sixtieth. We'll open at 9:00 AM Saturday; race at 2:00 PM. Sunday, we'll open at 10:00 AM; and race at 2:00 PM. We'll have a 50% payback (guaranteed $150.00 minimum in merchandise awards), each race day. See you there. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

Ernie P. said:


> We'll be running one big Oval and one big Road Course Race in March; I just haven't settled on (hopefully non-conflicting) dates. Whatever we're running on Saturday, the track will be set up for practice during the week. Thanks; Ernie P.


Have you set a date for this Road Course race in March yet?


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Road Course Race in March*

I'm looking hard at March 17th. It's St. Patricks Day; my son was born on the 17th; and green also means GO! Not definite just yet; but probable. Thanks for the interest. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Race for the Green*

The annual Race for the Green will be run next weekend, Saturday, March 17th, at Thunder Road RC Speedway in Gordonsville, Virginia. $500.00 in merchandise race awards will supply the green, and Thunder Road’s smooth carpet road course will supply the venue.

We’ll be running 1:12 Scale Stock; 1:10 TC Stock and 1:10 TC 19-Turn; plus any Class that shows with three or more entries. This will be the last big road course race of the season for Thunder Road; so come on out and enjoy the fastest, smoothest carpet track in Virginia. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

Is that "green" total for the whole weekend of racing, road course and oval? I plan on being there to take some of that green but this snow storm has been hitting hard here in the Burg today. Could effect travel for Sat over that Blue Ridge!


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Race for the Green*

The $500.00 in merchandise awards is for the Road Course "Race for the Green" race, to be held Saturday.

The Oval race is a weekly race, not a special event; and will be on Sunday. The payout will, as always, be determined by total entries. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks Ernie, for all of the race action and the handfull of green... Irish eyes are a smiling!!
Did you find that missing transponder?


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

hey ernie,heard you got the new transponders in so we can have ten car mains now. see ya soon.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*New transponders*

Thats right, Jesse; we can run up to ten cars at a time, now. Good oval action last weekend; road course this Saturday. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Road course*

We're running the road course Saturday, so get ready. Details, directions, maps and more at thunderroadrc.com. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

wish i had a tc already. hopefully i won't be in this predicament ever again!


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Tc*



Jesse Bean said:


> wish i had a tc already. hopefully i won't be in this predicament ever again!


 I have one on the way for you, Jesse. It should be here this week. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

trying to get a points series together this summer for 1/12 stock and brushless 4300 rubber tire cs27 touring car. Input wanted on dates! 23 or 30 of june looks great so far with everyone i've talked to.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

lets get to racing these slow days are mind boggling , i know there are more rc cars out there that need to be run. so lets get it on


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Rad Course this Saturday!*

We'll be running the road course this Saturday at Thunder Road. There's been lots of interest in 1:12 Scale Stock lately; so it should be interesting. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

allright my typing aint to good but lets get the twelth scale runing, i may not be the fastest but lets get goin, come on jesse bring that thing on even joel is ready . he is full bore to see what is goin on in the road coarse world. lets do something run for the (h e double hockey sticks of it) and hopefully ernie has his together to . now the hard part if clay will have fun with us but it dont look like he will have one to play with but let get it on , race and have fun. so to put it more interestin can yall beet me lol


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

why dosent the stuff from 2005 get erased from here and leave the old stuff behind


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

Oliver, do you type with both index fingers? lol
I believe the old "stuff" gets erased when the topic reaches say a million replys <g> age apparently has nothing to do with it. I plan on making the trip out to Gordonville this Sat. for some BRL Oval/stock racing, are you? If so, see you then.


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

Sorry I missed out on Saturday. Put my 1/12th car together and noticed a bent CRC hub. Should be ready to go for next time though. Just need to get the reciever installed(Tested electronics and work great just need to stick it down) and get a few odds and ends from CRC, and I will be good to go. I am going to try to make it this saturday for some oval, but that is for a different thread!! :thumbsup: 

Joel White


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry about my writing im not real good with these here machines but thanks for the info charlie. and we will be waiting joel , hey joel did u find any parts for my switchblade. the front end keeps fallin apart


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

I havent found any yet. I did find some info though, so I will post and see what people come up with. 

By the way you are doing fine with the typing.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

cool thanks joel, hopefully ill be at the track saturday i think my other plans are getting delayed. so now that all my touring stuff is clean i need to work on oval , and make sure that those mo-chines are ready to rock. i also went through all my 4 cells and hopefully i got some good packs for stock again(i had a lot of dead cells).anyway thanks for the help with my switchblade.


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

Oliver-

I sent and email to Todd Putnam to see if he had any old parts laying around. I will continue to look around. I may have some 4 cell packs together for this weekend if you need to borrow something.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

joel

thanks i cant find anything for that car at all jesse said to look on horizon but no luck there either , and also searched the web other places to but no luck. jesse said a reflex front end would work also ,and again no luck.i wanted to see if an associated front end would work but the holes are way different. so thanks again for the help.


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah, it is a reflex 12. I heard back from Todd Putnam and he said he probably has what you need. I will give him another call tomorrow when he is at his shop so he can check his inventory. I also have an email in with Trinity direct to see if we can get a manual, and a parts list. We will get you going!


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Oliver, I'm pretty sure the Associated old school front end will work on your Trinity. I have an older Trinity 12th scale that I put one on. The front and the middle holes line up with Trinity's holes. PM me your shipping address and I will send you the one I have on my old Trinity and you can try it.


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

Seven said:


> Oliver, I'm pretty sure the Associated old school front end will work on your Trinity. I have an older Trinity 12th scale that I put one on. The front and the middle holes line up with Trinity's holes. PM me your shipping address and I will send you the one I have on my old Trinity and you can try it.



Or you could just messure it. LOL. Or he could use a 3 hole ride height adjuster. He should have some, I gave them to him.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

hey guys 

the old style will work i have a few of them ,i didnt even think of using them. well ill have that if i get in a real big pickle. i would like to keep the caster and camber adjustments though(done got used to it) but beggers cant be choosers right. so if anybody does find anythin (<- that must be the hillbilly in me) it would be awsome.
thanks for the help seven its been a long time since we have seen ya(need to come back and race one day lol)
and joel, im glad yall are good with computers cause i get pretty lost sometimes. any way u gonna come to practice if u are well see u there.

thanks for yalls help


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Oliver, I also have a used Trinity front end that could be used for parts. I'm never going to use it. Get me your address and I will send it to you. I am hoping to come race a few times this summer, but my weekends are pretty booked up this time of year. Once that young one of yours grows up a little, you will find out.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

seven

cool thanks for the help my address is 406 fishback road, madison va 22727
let me now what i owe u and ill send some money.
and young 3 of mine(lol) one girl and two boys there a handfull allready
again thanks for the help, i hope these 1/12th scale take off and runnin its a lot of fun.


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Didn't know you had 3. I shipped you a package today UPS. You should have it by the weekend.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

seven

thanks for the help and if i owe u something let me know. its been wild trying to get parts for this old machine , but i like it to much to stop now.looking forword to seeing u at the track again 

thanks


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

seven 

i got the package sweet deal it is perfect, im gonna take the chassis and put it together for carls son to run around . he is real interested in the 1/12th scale .since i put one together for carl also well all be able to play now and hopefully get the class up and runnin strong . thanks a whole lot for your help , if u ever need anythin just ask ill do my best to help

thanks


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Oliver, If you ever decide to use the old school associated front end, look at this thread. This guy machines the caster and camber in the blocks. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=179381


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Oliver, I also have a old, but never used, Airtronics AM radio, receiver and servo, that Carl's son can use, if he doesn't have a radio. My Dad bought it back in the late 80's and never used it. I'm sure it will still work. Let me know.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

seven

im gonna look at that web site for those caster blocks. and if that stuff is in the way that would be purfect for carls son those 1/12th scales dont need but so much adjustment just left and right , the boy is pretty good with his touring car he should be able to figure it out. and he will have all our help also(well i dont know about joel lol) to get him going. thanks for all the help


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey thats not very nice. No more help for you!


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

im helping out someone else its not for me ,and im building up the class thank u very much so there. j-dub u gonna make it saturday if so we will see u there cool

get-r -done


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Oliver, Another box is heading your way.


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

I am going to try to make it on Saturday. I havent touched anything but the CRC, so the KSG's are just as they were last time "Junk" lol.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks seven i hope to make mike (carls son) happy.

and your right joel (JUNK) lol lol lol . anyway hope to see you tomorrow ,it should be a good day there might be some good competition in spec maybe 10 trucks that would be awsome.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

:dude: just seeing if everythin still works i changed my web address


----------



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

DD, I thought you where a Chevy man? lol
I plan on being at the track tomorrow to race oval/stock/BRL. Hope we have a good stock group too.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

no always been with the fords ,since birth i guess. there all good i guess if there american lol . any way hope to see u tomorrow


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road Summer Series 2007*

Here we go, guys. An easy schedule and a perfect way to keep your hand in during the summer. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Thunder Road Summer Series 2007 Schedule

Saturday, June 2: Road Course Race 1

Saturday, June 9: Oval Race 1

Saturday, June 16: Road Course Race 2

Saturday, June 23: Oval (weekly race)

Saturday, June 30: Road Course (weekly race)

Saturday, July 7: Oval Race 2

Saturday, July 14: Road Course Race 3

Saturday, July 21: Oval Race 3

Saturday, July 28: Road Course Race 4

Saturday, August 4: Oval Race 4

Saturday, August 11: Road Course Race 5

Saturday, August 18: Oval Race 5

Saturday, August 25: Road Course Race 6

Saturday, September 1: Oval Race 6



Thunder Road Summer Series 2007 Oval Classes

Spec: ARCOR Rules

Stock: ARCOR Rules

13.5 Brushless: ARCOR Rules
Note: 13.5 entries will run with Stock; but be scored separately.

4300 (10.5) Brushless: ARCOR Rules


Thunder Road Summer Series 2007 Road Course Classes

Stock TC: ROAR Rules

19-Turn TC: ROAR Rules

Stock 1:12 Scale Pan: ROAR Rules


Race entry for each series race will be $20.00 for the first Class entered; $10.00 for each additional Class entered.



Thunder Road Summer Series 2007 Scoring

Both Oval and Road Course will run six races. Each racer’s best (highest points) four finishes will be scored. Each racer may elect to skip two races; with those races being “dropped” from the results. Should a racer miss three or more races, his series standing will be determined by the points total from the races actually run.

Scoring for both Oval and Road Course will be as follows:

Winner in each Class will receive one point for each paid entry. Ten entries will award ten points to the winner; nine entries nine points to the winner, etc. TQ in each Class will receive one additional bonus point. Should there not be sufficient entries to run a Class, that race date will be considered a “drop” for that Class only.
More than two “dropped” races for lack of attendance will drop that Class from the series.

Winner in each Class will receive an engraved trophy.

A Track Champion Trophy will be awarded to the racer scoring the highest combined total points scored from all Oval and Road Course Classes.

For both Oval and Road Course Classes: In the event of a tie score for each Class Champion, the tie will be broken by a heads up, ten lap race between the tied racers only. This special shootout race will be held 30 minutes after final standings are announced, following the conclusion of the final Series Race (August 5 for Road Course, September 1 for Oval).


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

whats up j-dub


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

Not to much dude. So we need to spend some time on that oval truck of yours. Now that beach has been taken down..LOL we need to get your truck setup to run with him. Or at least on the same lap. Shouldnt be too hard though, you have a great start with the KSG :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*J-DUB and Oliver*

Guys;

How about we stick to the on-road stuff in this thread, and move the oval stuff over to the oval forum? We don't want to get the moderator upset with us. Besides; we had a great oval race this past Saturday; and should have a good turnout next Saturday with the road course. The Thunder Road Summer Series 2007 starts next Saturday! I'm hoping the 1:12 Scale cars are there in force; and the TC Class is looking good.

Besides, J-DUB; if any one needs help getting an Oval truck a couple of tenths faster, it's the track owner. <g> Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road Summer Series 2007*

We had a good race on the oval last weekend, and now it's time to go back onto the road course. The first race of the Thunder Road Summer Series 2007 will kick off next Saturday, June 2nd. Get the dust knocked off the right turners and come join us! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

seven

thanks for the stuff it will work perfectly for mike. if u need any help with anything please let me know this was a big help.

thanks again


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

Oliver what type of wheels will those cars take? 2 hole or 3?


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

hey j-dub they are all three holes now due to the fact that is all we carry at the track. beach as all the two holes now . u gonna race saturday with the mighty crc.


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

Is anyone going to be there on Saturday for 1/12th scale? I have a party to go to, but I can probable blow it off if there will be some people to race with.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

j-dub there are goin to be two more 1/12th sacle i know i left the ones for carl and mike to run and it looked like ernie about had his ready


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Ernie's 1:12*

I won't be ready. Too much to do keeping things running. I should be ready next time. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

wow not many people been on here in a while sort of lonely over here


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Road Course*

Back to the Road Course this Saturday at Thunder Road; second race in the Thunder Road Summer Series 2007. Guess whose 1:12 Scale is ready? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

hope u got some good batteries lol lol lol . i just hope we will have some good classes to run


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

I have some great batteries. But I will be in ATL so I cant make it. Good luck to you guys. sounds like it should be a good turnout.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road Summer Series 2007*

Time to turn both ways! See you Saturday at Thunder Road RC Speedway in Gordonsville, Virginia. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry i didnt make it a lot of things came up and the worst of all was the ac .totally wiped out on me, so i spent all day gettin it back together and runnin. hopefully the next race will turn out better with the amount of people, im lookin forwords to turnin both ways.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

wow this site is really lonely , i havent been in town for a few days so i havent even wrote any thing. thunderroad will be doing road course next saturday again so yall bring your left turn and your right turn and lets burn off some tires lol


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

Oliver - 
Dude do you pick up your phone or messages? Maybe you want a nice new car to turn left and right.... Call me buddy

Joel White


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

well j-dub i guess we have gotton together on that chassis its been a while since i have been over here on hobbytalk. sorry about not pickin up the phone.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Road Course Saturday*

Come join us on Thunder Road's new road course layout. A great setup and good racing! See you there. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

wow, looks like this place has been dead for awhile. hey great new road course like Ernie said come on down and try it out. i think everybody will like it


----------



## oliver campbell (Jan 17, 2007)

thunder road is still running some good road course ,a lot of fast guys out there so come on down and join the fun
we have now started our new season and it has been a blast.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Road Course Racing*

Oliver is right; we've got a great road course setup and we've had some good racing in the past few weeks. This Saturday will be our first big road course race of the fall season; our Road Course Fall Kickoff. $250.00 in awards up for grabs. Come join us.

The future for Thunder Road is muddled; since the building we occupy may be sold in the near future. This may be one of the last big road course events at Thunder Road. We had just finished the last of our planned renovations, when we got the news; so come enjoy our upgraded facility while you can. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Time to race!*

Saturday, October 13: Road Course Fall Kickoff
Open 9:00 AM; Race 2:00 PM
$250.00 in awards!

Sunday, October 14: Oval
Open 10:00 AM; Race 3:00 PM

Come join in the fun. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

